# Farecla



## jayval (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi guys what like is farecla g3 to use for taking out swirl marks ?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

g3 is very aggressive it would take out more than a few swirls if you dont know what your doing with the stuff

for swirl busting id recomend menzerna final finish,3m ultrafina,AS evo fine,britemax resto max,ddj limeprime.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dubplate Dan said:


> *g3 is very aggressive it would take out more than a few swirls if you dont know what your doing with the stuff*
> 
> for swirl busting id recomend menzerna final finish,3m ultrafina,AS evo fine,britemax resto max,ddj limeprime.


That is exactly the same for any polish product, they all have equivalents, 
for the OP
G3 would be equivalent to say Autosmart R3 which will also have a Mezerna and 3M equivalent oh and Autoglym too
For safe polishing start with a finishing polish as that may suffice, whether it be Farecla, Autosmart , Autoglym , menzerna to name a few, any product needs care and none are idiot proof :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> That is exactly the same for any polish product, they all have equivalents,
> for the OP
> G3 would be equivalent to say Autosmart R3 which will also have a Mezerna and 3M equivalent oh and Autoglym too
> For safe polishing start with a finishing polish as that may suffice, whether it be Farecla, Autosmart , Autoglym , menzerna to name a few, any product needs care and none are idiot proof :thumb:


yep but i was answering his question on is farecla g3 good for getting rid of swirls and the answer is no because its too aggressive, i then put some recomendations underneath that are perfect for swirl removal


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dubplate Dan said:


> yep but i was answering his question on is farecla g3 good for getting rid of swirls and the answer is no because its too aggressive, i then put some recomendations underneath that are perfect for swirl removal


Yes, I know you were answering the question as you deemed best, you also know what I'm saying is that no product is idiot proof and a menzerna polish can do the same amount of damage as g3, its not a case of menzerna is good and evertyhing else is bad, g3 is just one line of farecla's offerings, just as menzerna offer agressive polishes as well as light polishes, other than marketing hype, how is one poilsh brand better than another?


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Yes, I know you were answering the question as you deemed best, you also know what I'm saying is that no product is idiot proof and a menzerna polish can do the same amount of damage as g3, its not a case of menzerna is good and evertyhing else is bad, g3 is just one line of farecla's offerings, just as menzerna offer agressive polishes as well as light polishes, other than marketing hype, how is one poilsh brand better than another?


yep i agree, i wasnt bigging up menzerna over anything else i was giving him my recomendations on polishes that ive used personally,
yes your correct in saying no product is idiot proof:thumb:
and that there are many different offerings of polish from various manufacturers.

i was just giving him an answer for the product in question 3g is good stuff but is too agressive for removing swirls, its good for oxydation removal.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I use g3 and Total and if i am honest Farecla are top products, it will remove swirls but as correctly stated it can also do some damage if not used correctly but I find this about as likely as using any other heavy cut compound, as with all heavy cut compounds this needs refining, as stated though start with a low level of cut first, try Liquid Shine Zero Swirl.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

dubplate Dan said:


> yep i agree, i wasnt bigging up menzerna over anything else i was giving him my recomendations on polishes that ive used personally,
> yes your correct in saying no product is idiot proof:thumb:
> and that there are many different offerings of polish from various manufacturers.
> 
> i was just giving him an answer for the product in question 3g is good stuff but is too agressive for removing swirls, its good for oxydation removal.


Yes I agree, but then swirl removal to perfection is also treading on dangerous ground, I suppose there is the Total dry compound and equivalnents of course, not sure what the Menz equivalant is, but AS do the EVO :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Yes I agree, but then swirl removal to perfection is also treading on dangerous ground, I suppose there is the Total dry compound and equivalnents of course, not sure what the Menz equivalant is, but AS do the EVO :thumb:


 AS evo and evo fine are my personal favourites been using them for yrs now, i find them really easy to work with and the results are good without to much faffing.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

they do two vesions of the g3 one liquid and one more of a paste both require quite a lot of water to keep them moving, I used to use it all the time but the mess it makes is shocking I would end up washing the car three times to get rid of the polish overspray so I myself moved onto 3ms products after reading many many threads on here. 

good stuff cant knock it just to messy for me.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

justina3 said:


> they do two vesions of the g3 one liquid and one more of a paste *both require quite a lot of water to keep them moving,* I used to use it all the time but the mess it makes is shocking I would end up washing the car three times to get rid of the polish overspray so I myself moved onto 3ms products after reading many many threads on here.
> 
> good stuff cant knock it just to messy for me.


I think you will find that has changed , when I have used farecla, I have never had to use water with G3, G10 or total, or the autosmart stuff, which menzerna should the OP use for swirl removal?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Avanti said:


> I think you will find that has changed , when I have used farecla, I have never had to use water with G3, G10 or total, or the autosmart stuff, which menzerna should the OP use for swirl removal?


Dont want to start an argument here but I have in front of me a brand new bottle of G3 Liquid compound and it clearly shows on the picture guide lines adding water to the mop head, and the same directions are shown on the older tube of G3 paste compound I have.

I also never mentioned menzerna products as I have never used them so wouldnt like to advise or comment.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

justina3 said:


> they do two vesions of the g3 one liquid and one more of a paste both require quite a lot of water to keep them moving, I used to use it all the time but the mess it makes is shocking I would end up washing the car three times to get rid of the polish overspray so I myself moved onto 3ms products after reading many many threads on here.
> 
> good stuff cant knock it just to messy for me.


yep i used the paste! came in a 2.5ltr paint tin and resembled a putty type texture and the liquid form whilst doing my training 15yrs ago and yes the mess it makes is silly, we had to re-wash the cars after using it with the steamcleaner, thankfully now theres other products that do a similar job with not as much mess, id only use g3 again in extreme cases where nothing else would touch it.
as i said previously it makes very lite work of heavy oxydation


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

phew thank god for that i was starting to think i was the only one that had a nightmare with the mess it makes. 

I am the same as you I keep a tube of it as fall back never know when i am goign to have a pink vauxhall through the door


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

justina3 said:


> Dont want to start an argument here but I have in front of me a brand new bottle of G3 Liquid compound and it clearly shows on the picture guide lines adding water to the mop head, and the same directions are shown on the older tube of G3 paste compound I have.
> 
> I also never mentioned menzerna products as I have never used them so wouldnt like to advise or comment.


Heh heh , no argument from this camp, Im not pro Farecla,just that I think in practice I would find no difference in using a polish whether it be 3m, menz, AS farecla etc etc
Other than one is for compounding another is for finishing :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Heh heh , no argument from this camp, Im not pro Farecla,just that I think in practice I would find no difference in using a polish whether it be 3m, menz, AS farecla etc etc
> Other than one is for compounding another is for finishing :thumb:


you are right to a degree but some compounds behave better on some cars than others. g3 though will mash anything up if put in the wrong hands:thumb:


----------



## zaidgreat (Sep 2, 2009)

G3 is a wet system...quite messy for a regular detailer.

Works fine if you are running a bodyshop :thumb:

Just my experience.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

the bodyshop who did my car used G3 and it has left a horrible mess, seems like scratches all over it and holograms galore.


----------



## Clark3y (Jan 7, 2010)

Oakey22 said:


> the bodyshop who did my car used G3 and it has left a horrible mess, seems like scratches all over it and holograms galore.


Well it's a heavy compound so it will leave holograms like any other, it needs refining. That is the users fault not the product, likewise the scratches which are probably from using a dirty knackered pad.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i use G3 on my 2 vans, followed by G10

by hand though, i've not got the time to do it by machine, both vans are white, but the G3/10 combo works well and takes out the marks my vans pick up from being on the road all day working


----------

